# The "Cleveland Cliffs Steamship Line"



## bulkcarrier

Hello to All!

I hope everyone is well. I have been going through some of my old albums..and "scanning memories" into my computer. Tonight I have uploaded a few views of the Cleveland Cliffs Steamship lines. I hope you enjoy! As time permits over the next few days, I will share more. Please let me know if you folks enjoy this kind of media. Happy to Share!

Best Regards,

Galen


----------



## GEORDIE LAD

Please keep them coming Galen......Cheers....Doug


----------



## bulkcarrier

Thank you Sir,

I also have a few of the National Steel Boats, as well as Huron Cement...

They will be up shortly! ENJOY!(Thumb) 

Best Regards,

Galen


----------



## Trader

Galen, thanks for your photos of the Lakers, I enjoy seeing them as they bring back lots of memories for me as I sailed on the Lakes with Manchester Liners off and on from 1956 (before the Seaway opened) until 1965.

Alec.


----------



## Bruce Carson

Galen, thanks for your photos, they are appreciated.
Talking about Cleveland-Cliffs: if you happen have a picture of the 'Cliffs Victory', that would be a fine addition to the Gallery.

Bruce


----------



## bulkcarrier

For all of you who are interested..I have posted a few pictures of the Willis B. Boyer, now a museum ship in Toledo, Ohio. They are in the "Preserved Ships" section of the gallery.

Best Regards,

Galen


----------



## michael charters

Living inOhio Visits to Cleveland always pay a trip around George Mather


----------

